# Smoked wild turkey breast



## buck bob (Jan 12, 2016)

Smoked my first turkey breast, found 1 in the freezer from the spring.  I used pop's brine on it and smoked it about 3.5 hours with peach wood.  Only had 1 breast so it wasn't a ton of meat but it was good!













20160111_120500.jpg



__ buck bob
__ Jan 12, 2016


















20160111_164806.jpg



__ buck bob
__ Jan 12, 2016


















20160111_165249.jpg



__ buck bob
__ Jan 12, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2016)

Looks delicious!

Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 12, 2016)

I've had wild Turkey Smoked once fantastic,nice job

Richie


----------



## 2angelsbbq (Jan 12, 2016)

I've had wild turkey a couple times.....and I've smoked a few times with it.....it WAS fantastic! LOL

Rain


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 12, 2016)

Looks great! Nice smoke!

POINTS!!!!


----------



## cornfedkiller (Mar 22, 2016)

Wanting to try this.. How long did you brine it for?  (Can someone post a link to "pops brine", or tell me what it is?) What temp did you smoke it at?  What internal temp did you smoke it until?

Thanks!


----------



## murraysmokin (Mar 23, 2016)

cornfedkiller said:


> Wanting to try this.. How long did you brine it for?  (Can someone post a link to "pops brine", or tell me what it is?) What temp did you smoke it at?  What internal temp did you smoke it until?
> 
> Thanks!



Just search pops brine it is very popular on here & will come right up in your search.  I normally smoke poultry at 275.


----------

